# Throw Top - Metal tip



## Russet (Oct 3, 2007)

I have been searching all over the internet trying to find a place to purchase metal tips for a throw top (spinning top), no success. The plastic ones just donâ€™t hold up well, especially on concrete. So I have turned to one of my favorite resources, this forum, in the hope that someone may have a recommendation. I am looking for 50 or so tips. Your ideas will be greatly appreciated.[8]


----------



## Randy_ (Oct 3, 2007)

I have no idea wher you would buy something like that or even if you can buy them.

Seem like they would be easy enough to make if you have a lathe.....which I assume you do.


----------



## papaturner (Oct 3, 2007)

Have you tried a temporary nail? they have a double head,cut the first off and use the second to go against the top. You will need to grind to a point of course. I did this and it worked very well. Hope this helps.

Perry


----------



## Firefyter-emt (Oct 3, 2007)

Sounds like another "nanny state" law, you can't use metal becasue someone could get hurt if it was thrown at them or fell on their foot... [V]


----------



## Fred (Oct 4, 2007)

Check with YoYoSpin in the members section. He is a master Yo-Yo maker. []


----------



## arioux (Oct 5, 2007)

Hi,

Try there , they have some

http://www.yoyoguy.com/PL/1/57/Top-String-and--Accessories

Alfred


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Oct 5, 2007)

My woodturning club has a member who makes a couple thousand tops a year. He likes masonry nails cut to suitable length for tips. Work well and last a long time. Arrow field (target) tips work fine too. Also, the major suppliers (CS, etc.) sell top supplies with tips, at a price, of course.


----------



## low_48 (Oct 5, 2007)

You can also use a Brass Escutcheon Pin. It has a spherical head but works great. They're really cheap at the hardware store. If you did want it pointed, chuck it up in the drill press and file the head sharp.


----------



## Russet (Oct 6, 2007)

Thanks for all the wonderful ideas, again the forum came through. I'll give these suggestions a try and see what one works best for me.


----------



## TellicoTurning (Oct 8, 2007)

Year and years ago when I was young, my father made my top tips from the double headed nails you use for temporary forms.. he would cut off one end and file it down to a point.. the other end was embedded up to the middle head and held in place by what ever magic he used.. don't think they had epoxy in those days.


----------

